# How can we compare the Demonstrative Function and Mobilizing Function?



## Ludwig Ciekanowski (Mar 28, 2015)

According to the definition, Demonstrative Function is easiest to use, and plays a major part in a person's worldview. How can we compare it with the Hidden Agenda, the Mobilizing Function? Are both of them build our internal worldview?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Demonstrative is unvalued and is used to more sharply define the interests of the ego via exclusion of itself. Hidden agenda is valued and is also called mobilizing, or activating, which has a role in the energy model, and literally activating oneself to a higher energy state.


----------



## Ludwig Ciekanowski (Mar 28, 2015)

tangosthenes said:


> Demonstrative is unvalued and is used to more sharply define the interests of the ego via exclusion of itself. Hidden agenda is valued and is also called mobilizing, or activating, which has a role in the energy model, and literally activating oneself to a higher energy state.


It seems hard for me to immerse myself in the mobilizing function's world. What can I do as an IEI?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ludwig Ciekanowski said:


> It seems hard for me to immerse myself in the mobilizing function's world. What can I do as an IEI?


Ti HA often lends itself from individual out as sophist logic and outward in as an appreciation for clear explanation.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, to start, this website has a decent definition of how the demonstrative manifests, which you may or may not have already seen.

Socionics Functions: Id



> Demonstrative Function
> 
> A person uses this element mainly as a kind of game, or to ridicule those who he thinks take it too seriously. They often intentionally go against its conventional usage simply to prove a point in favor of their creative function. However, this function is used quite often in private, to produce information of its element to support their creative function when focusing on making contact with the external world.
> 
> A person will often have just as sophisticated an understanding of this function as his or her leading function. Unlike the ignoring function it plays a major part in a person's worldview, since as the vulnerable function of one's dual it requires especially delicate attention. Thus, when a person is given information regarding the element in the demonstrative function by someone else, they will tend to take it as obvious information that is irrelevant to completely focus on. One will often use the demonstrative function to defend and further support their beliefs made in the vulnerable function.


Behaviorally, people use their demonstrative function in three broad ways;

1) Private thought, to refine positions arrived at by preferred functions (e.g. an SEI balancing their own views on an event versus those of their group, an ILI "double-checking" their perceptions by structurally checking their logical validity). Generally not done publicly, instead being something we do in quiet reflection.

2) To resist the values of conflicting quadras. This is what the definition is referring to when they say it's used to ridicule people who value that function, or to prove the superiority of their creative function. You've probably seen this in action on online forums in arguments between LIIs and ILIs. The ILIs use Ti to ridicule structured, rationalistic approaches to perception (often by taking a point to absurd extremes to demonstrate the importance of tying one's reasoning to facts to "prove" Te), while the LIIs will make an Ni perception and then point out how it is illogical and how there are many other possibilities ("so you're saying the big picture is x, but see, that perception is logically inconsistent because of y and could just as logically be z").

3) In a semi-conscious capacity "in the background", passively screening incoming information for consistency with the demonstrative function. Behaviorally, you'll only really notice this when someone rejects criticism offhandedly from someone that values but has a low-dimensional (2d or 1d) version of their demonstrative, e.g. an IEI rejecting an Fi appeal from an LSE or an SLI rejecting a Ti-based criticism from an SEI.

In a manner of speaking, it's sort of like a second creative function. Despite all the skill with it, the demonstrative function is always relegated to a supporting role. While we can use it, we find its use tedious and boring and people will try to go back to using their ego functions whenever possible. We take the demonstrative function for granted.

The mobilizing function on the other hand is something we very much value. The trick about the mobilizing function is we're not actually really all that good with the HA function, yet we're not afraid to publicly use it and in fact we tend to overestimate its strength. You'll run into SEIs that believe themselves to be Ti-base despite lack of skill with Ti, ILIs that use immature and spotty Fi to make ethical judgments on things, IEEs that overestimate their skill with Te and try to optimize systems they don't really understand, etc. 

In a nutshell, people don't mind using the mobilizing function and overestimate their skill with it, while people are extremely good at their demonstrative function but quickly tire of using it.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Depending on extroversion or introversion, Demonstrative will be your unconscious base responsible for automation of your external or internal processing and behaviors, respectively.


----------

